# Gokart racing in the Northeast.



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

[/IMG]



I'm looking for people who have racing flatkarts like the one pictured above in the New England area. CT, RI, MA, NH, ME, and VT. That would like to put a group together and race some of the New Hampshire tracks. a touring group going from track to track. The tracks would be Karting and nonkarting tracks. 

I would first like to see if their is an interest in this type of racing I'm looking for anywhere between 12 to 24 karters who would be interested first off.
The next step would be to set up a club with a website. which I can do free for the first season. A simple web site giving a schedule a forum and pictures. and a run down of who is where in the points. 

The next step after that would be general rules and division rules. 
I'm looking at running togther the stock blueprinted flatheads with box stock animal engines to get it going and as we grow we'll split the two into their own Divisions.

The minimum age I'm looking at here would be 16 and up and anyone under 18 will have a yellow stripe on the back of their helmet and on the back bumper of the kart. 


Ok to give you an idea. the picture of my kart is how they should look or similar to it. 

I will look into getting a site up. If your interested give a shout on my phone (603)-545-4922 or go to my current site and I will have a place on my current website for R/C car racing in the forum area. www.nhrccarracing.com 
and my e-mail address is there as well. I hope I get some interest in this. 

Thanx. for your time
Darin


----------



## JasonZ (Jul 17, 2007)

Thats pretty cool


----------



## cecce12 (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is my kart.. (78) I also race stock cars


----------



## GRANDAD43 (Sep 27, 2009)

we raced go karts on the semi pro division here in the carolinas and ga
wining 8 track championships in the 5 years that we ran
this year we are stepping up and will be running a stable of dwarf cars 
bought our second racer sat gone a chevy we already had a 34 ford coach now we have a 34 chevy sedan my sn weill drive the chevyand one of our friends will piolet the ford


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Ok here is what I've come with is a clone engine series I'd like to start. Here are the tentative rules. These rules are for those that want to join on with the Northeast flat karts Series. 16 yrs and up please 

1. Chassis; Must be a W.K.A. Approved straight up or offset race chassis. wheelbase will be 40"-41". Rear width will be no wider than 40" measured from the inside of left rear wheel to the outside of right rear wheel. The min. weight of the kart W/Driver will be 350lbs. 

2. Bodywork; The kart must have body work with numbers located on the right front of nose and on the sides. You must have a number plate on the back. All rookie drivers will have a yellow rear number plate everyone else will have any other color but yellow. You may or may not run a steering fairing. picture Below is on how your kart should look W/Bodywork. 










3. Engine; You may only run the engine sold at www.affordablegokarts.com The engine will be the Race ready box stock engine for $299.95 Make sure you read what it comes with. You will need a fuel tank. Which will be located under the steering column. No other engines will be allowed. No other modificationns will be done on the clone engines. These are spec engines I would like to keep them that way. (The only thing that might change will be the exhaust).

4. Clutch; You may run a Shoe type clutch or a Disc type clutch. a 15 tooth clutch for 1/5 mile or smaller. 16 tooth 1/4 mile 17 tooth for 1/3 mile and bigger. You may run any size rear sprocket gear allowed.

5. Wheels and Tires; You must run a 6" tall rim. make sure you run an 8"-10" wide fim on the outside and a 5"-6" wide rim onthe inside. You may run the following brands of tires. Burris, Dunlop, Firestone, Hoosier, Maxxis, and Vega tires. No tire softener allowed. There will be a tire rule in effect. You May buy One outside tire between race dates. You may start the season with at least two complete sets(one set on kart and one extra set.) and one extra outside set. 

6. Safety equipment; You must run a full face helmet that is not damaged with a snell rating of 98 or better. Helmets will be check each race weekend. You Must run the following safety equipment. 
A. Racing Jacket single layer SFI-3.2A/1Rating or a Leather jacket.
B. Neck Brace(Helmet support.) 
C. Mechanix gloves. or racing gloves. 
D. Must have elbow pad for right elbow. 
These are recommended but not required
A. Racing pants single layer SFI-3.2A/1 Rating. 
B. Racing shoes. 
C. Rib protector. 
7. Misc; All Karts will be inspected for any damage and any safety issues. as well as your helmet before practice. This is to ensure everyone is safe. There also will be a random brake check done to ensure all karts can slow down or stop safely. All weights will be made of lead and painted white with at least one 5/16 bolt with lock nut installed You may use your seat to hold weight as long as there is not a lot of weight on your seat. No drilling in to the chassis to mount weights. There are weight tabs mounted to your chassis. Please use them . Thankyou any questions please either E-mail me at [email protected] or goto www.nhrccarracing.com and go to my forum. or call me at 603-545-4922 thanks Darin.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

This is a club and club rules. If you are interested please contact me soon. So I can set up dates to race. Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess there is no one interested in getting together to run these.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Going to Twinstate Speedway this Weekend to practice with my two karts. I'll let you all know how it was. Maybe even have some pics. for ya's. :thumbsup:


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Racing at twin State Speedway was fun. But I'm still looking to start a club for flatkart racers. with clone engines. also I'm looking at backyard karts. I will be overseas for a year this way it gives me time to work out all the details. So If anyone is still interested in building up a club? let me know I'm currently up to 3 racing karts, and one backyard flatkart. OH and one minicup car. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Tentative rules for Backyard Flat karts.

1. Frame; Any backyard flat kart frame.(no cage on frame.) can use single wheel drive or live axle rear. 

2.Engine; You may use the following engines. Briggs & Stratton Flat head or OHV engine 5hp to 6.5hp stock. with governor attached and working.

3. Clutch; Will be a 12 tooth centrifical clutch from Northern Tool.

4. You must attach nerf bars to both sides that stick out further than the wheels. you may double bar the nerf bars and add side panels for numbers. 
You must have a bumper in the front. and a rear bumper. Number panels in three places I.E. Front bumper and on sides of kart. 

5. Tires you may use the biasply slicks sawtooth or knobby tires All must be same size.

Safety items needed to race with.
Helmet with a Snell rating of 2000 or better. 
Neckbrace. 
racing jacket.
Gloves.
Reccomended but not required
Racing Pants
Elbow and knee pads
Rib Protector. 

This gives anyone time to start putting something together now for the 2012 season thanks.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

to the top
:thumbsup:


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Welp sad to say all gokarts have been sold. So this thread is all done thanks for looking.


----------

